# Saints Row 3: Hit people with phallic objects THE THREAD



## Gavrill (Jul 16, 2011)

What brilliant people have pre-ordered this game? 

In case you have no idea what this game is about, let me give you a quick run down.
dildo bats
tornado smash
deal w/ it
cats
And of course...







Who's in? I'd go ahead and preorder if I had the golds.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 16, 2011)

Looks incredibly gay
I would like it more if that cat man were blue


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 16, 2011)

i will definitely get it but ill wait until its on sale on steam :3


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 16, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Looks incredibly gay
> I would like it more if that cat man were blue


Character creation means you can make it gay. It can also be more white trash if you like that sort of thing


CaptainCool said:


> i will definitely get it but ill wait until its on sale on steam :3


The preorder price seems pretty reasonable considering the massive amount of hype this game is getting (not to mention that SR2 was AMAZING) but yeah if SR2 can go on sale for....was it like $10 or something...? Then this might drop lower in the future as well.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 16, 2011)

Skift said:


> Character creation means you can make it gay. It can also be more white trash if you like that sort of thing


 
1:13
omfg i cant evenbreathe


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 16, 2011)

Clayton said:


> 1:13
> omfg i cant evenbreathe


 
He's got some serious swag


----------



## Onnes (Jul 16, 2011)

Don't forget the pre-order incentives. This looks like it is shaping up to be either one of the best or worst games of all time.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jul 16, 2011)

Skift said:


>


 




:V
That really made my day.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 16, 2011)

Does this game have a real plot? (I still might buy it anyways because of the sheer level of hilariousness of it)


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 16, 2011)

I'll play it as soon as the folks who did the Gentlemens mod for SR2 mod SR3. I cant live without my chainsaw launcher while looking like wesker


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Nightfire Tiger said:


> Does this game have a real plot? (I still might buy it anyways because of the sheer level of hilariousness of it)


 
i doubt it since the other two really didn't.
 it's basically a really fun insane version of GTA minus a good plot (someones going to get pissed at me for saying this).


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 16, 2011)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i doubt it since the other two really didn't.
> it's basically a really fun insane version of GTA minus a good plot (someones going to get pissed at me for saying this).


 each game its the same thing
Lead your gang to controlling the city, each time.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 16, 2011)

The cars look so fake.  :C

Edit: Looks kinda fun, I guess.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> each game its the same thing
> Lead your gang to controlling the city, each time.


 
yea i figured as much, at least it's really really fun to screw around in that game.


----------



## Querk (Jul 16, 2011)

So if I get this for PC how long will I be able to stay in a car without orphaning half a block's worth of kids


----------



## Alstor (Jul 16, 2011)

The pre-orders are up for this? DD


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 16, 2011)

Querk said:


> So if I get this for PC how long will I be able to stay in a car without orphaning half a block's worth of kids


 
That not the point, the point is to orphan as many children as possible.

As someone else put it: 


> This game does not take itself seriously. It thrives on its ridiculousness, and you should too.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 16, 2011)

Is it only for Xbox? I hope not, I don't have one. D:


----------



## Onnes (Jul 16, 2011)

It's launching on PC, Xbox, and PS3. They promised that this time that they weren't outsourcing the PC port, though whether that will improve its quality remains to be seen.


----------



## Querk (Jul 17, 2011)

Skift said:


> That not the point, the point is to orphan as many children as possible.


Oh no I think you missed the purpose of my question

You see, in Saints Row 2 for the PC, your car had a tendency to, if you were attempting to travel in a straight line, become instantly shitfaced and brutally crash into dozens of citizens and/or scenery and either explode or get unalterably stuck in its wreck

This was slightly inconvenient for generally any part of the game in which a car would have to be used


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 17, 2011)

Querk said:


> Oh no I think you missed the purpose of my question
> 
> You see, in Saints Row 2 for the PC, your car had a tendency to, if you were attempting to travel in a straight line, become instantly shitfaced and brutally crash into dozens of citizens and/or scenery and either explode or get unalterably stuck in its wreck
> 
> This was slightly inconvenient for generally any part of the game in which a car would have to be used


 
Ah yeah, my bad. I was watching the E3 interview and some of the gameplay, looks like the controls are way smoother and some bugs got worked out (it's still not rated or release-official yet though) although there was some general clipy-ness but that only seems to happen when you use the Awesome Button.



There is an Awesome Button in this game.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 17, 2011)

Querk said:


> Oh no I think you missed the purpose of my question
> 
> You see, in Saints Row 2 for the PC, your car had a tendency to, if you were attempting to travel in a straight line, become instantly shitfaced and brutally crash into dozens of citizens and/or scenery and either explode or get unalterably stuck in its wreck
> 
> This was slightly inconvenient for generally any part of the game in which a car would have to be used


The Gentlemen's mod for SR2 sorta fix the car issue as they then became the unofficial folks for patches for the PC version.


----------



## Sar (Jul 19, 2011)

QUESTION!
Will Saints Row 3 see the 'pimp hand' as a non cheat weapon?


----------



## Mentova (Jul 19, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I'll play it as soon as the folks who did the Gentlemens mod for SR2 mod SR3. I cant live without my chainsaw launcher while looking like wesker


 It shouldn't be too long since the dude who made it is a goon on SA who has been actively posting in the thread for SR3


----------



## Sar (Jul 19, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Looks incredibly gay
> I would like it more if that cat man were blue


 
I think it will be possible to change the colours..
Also, They better have a citrox costume in sr3 or I'll be pretty pissed.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 20, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> QUESTION!
> Will Saints Row 3 see the 'pimp hand' as a non cheat weapon?


 
I beeeelliiivvee so but I'm pretty sure it's an unlockable this time around.


----------



## Sar (Jul 20, 2011)

Skift said:


> I beeeelliiivvee so but I'm pretty sure it's an unlockable this time around.


 YES!! 
Fursuiter Pimpslapping someone off a jet fighter!


----------



## Shay Feral (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm pretty stoked about Saints Row: THE THIRD. I loved both SR 1 and 2!

More indepth customization, improved driving physics, new weapons, new city!!! Whats not to like?

I just hope they have a better soundtrack than what they did with SR2, the soundtrack for SR2 was quite bland.


----------



## Sar (Jul 20, 2011)

Shay Feral said:


> I just hope they have a better soundtrack than what they did with SR2, the soundtrack for SR2 was quite bland.


 
I disliked the soundtrack. There was the occasional good song but the rest was shit.
420 radio was the only decent one.

Found more info.
[video=youtube;vX2Gn5d5kMc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vX2Gn5d5kMc&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Shay Feral (Jul 20, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> I disliked the soundtrack. There was the occasional good song but the rest was shit.
> 420 radio was the only decent one.
> 
> Found more info.
> ...


 
I really hate what they did to "The Krunch" from SR1 to SR2, in SR1 "The Krunch" had some great 80's metal and a cool as hell DJ. But in SR 2 "The Crunch" was nothing but bland modern day metal... blah! 100.9 The mix had one or two tracks that were _okay_.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 20, 2011)

I definitely want it. SR2 was great.
No pre-ordering, though. I can't afford that kind of shit.


----------



## Sar (Jul 20, 2011)

Shay Feral said:


> I really hate what they did to "The Krunch" from SR1 to SR2, in SR1 "The Krunch" had some great 80's metal and a cool as hell DJ. But in SR 2 "The Crunch" was nothing but bland modern day metal... blah! 100.9 The mix had one or two tracks that were _okay_.


 
It wasnt even the good modernday metal. That pissed me off.
The mix i only listened for 'soprano'.
KRhyme was kinda shit.
ULTOR/Gen-X was all emo shit.
K12 i kinda liked as minimal.


----------



## Shay Feral (Jul 20, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> It wasnt even the good modernday metal. That pissed me off.
> The mix i only listened for 'soprano'.
> KRhyme was kinda shit.
> ULTOR/Gen-X was all emo shit.
> K12 i kinda liked as minimal.



They should introduce a radio station that allows players to use their own saved playlists, kinda like what Grand Theft Auto: SA did for the PC. Between every couple of tracks play a commercial or two.


----------



## Sar (Jul 20, 2011)

Dont Xbox360/Ps3 already let you listen to music while playing if you posses a usb stick with the music?


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 20, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Dont Xbox360/Ps3 already let you listen to music while playing if you posses a usb stick with the music?


 yes but the sad few who play PC we dont have that option, I just simply turn off music in game and play my own music player


----------



## Shay Feral (Jul 20, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Dont Xbox360/Ps3 already let you listen to music while playing if you posses a usb stick with the music?


 
Yes, but it becomes a bit of a burden having to go through all the menus to select which playlist to play every time you get in and out of a car. :/


----------



## Shay Feral (Jul 21, 2011)

HOLY SHIT!!!

Hulk Hogan is going to be a voice actor in SR3!!!

http://www.saintsrow.com/blog-post/celebrities-i-got-your-celebrities-right-here


----------



## Ley (Jul 21, 2011)

OHMIGOD I HAVE TO GET THIS


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 21, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I'll play it as soon as the folks who did the Gentlemens mod for SR2 mod SR3. I cant live without my chainsaw launcher while looking like wesker



Ok, now I HAVE to have this game


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;dgcoDsqkt3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgcoDsqkt3A[/video]


----------



## Zhael (Jul 23, 2011)

So it's Gary's Mod in HD?


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 23, 2011)

Zhael said:


> So it's Gary's Mod in HD?


more like GTA San Andreas meets Garry's mod


----------



## Azure (Jul 23, 2011)

Why did I not know about this? Fuck, now I have to get a FailBox, if only for Skyrim, GOW3, and now this. I can't resist it any longer.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 3, 2011)

UPDATES



Crysix Fousen said:


> The Gentlemen's mod for SR2 sorta fix the car issue as they then became the unofficial folks for patches for the PC version.





> Myself and some of the other key players in the SR2 mod scene already have a group together for Saints Row: The Third called Gentlemen of Steelport (to complement my SR2 Gentlemen of the Row mod.)
> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/gentlemenofsteelport
> 
> Considering that Red Faction Armageddon still used a similar vpp_pc archive format to both Saints Row 2 and Red Faction Guerilla, we're fairly confident that we'll be able to jump right in to modding it day one. Our very own Gibbed has also committed to working on tools for SR3 as well.





> Here's a thing!
> 
> Saints Row: The Third Comes To OnLive
> 
> _"Way back in June during E3, we announced that Saints Row: The Third would be coming to the OnLive Cloud Gaming Service, but details were slim. Today, there's a lot more information available, which not only includes Professor Genki's Hyper Ordinary Pre-Order Pack, but *if you pre-order SR:TT by August 25th, you'll also get another game for FREE, or an OnLive Game System ($99 value!) to hook up to your TV at home!"*_



Yes I am copypasting from the SA thread about it. Not old enough to be a necro, fuck you.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 3, 2011)

After playing the second one,

I will buy this, but only after price drops.


----------



## Sar (Aug 3, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> yes but the sad few who play PC we dont  have that option, I just simply turn off music in game and play my own  music player



Aceess the program files and drop songs into the music folder and it will take care of itself.



Shay Feral said:


> Yes, but it becomes a bit of a burden having to go through all the menus to select which playlist to play every time you get in and out of a car. :/



I just stick the tracks in one folder and press play all.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 3, 2011)

Skift said:


> UPDATES


Fuck yea
those guys will make SR3 even funnier =3



and do patches for the PC version of course.


----------



## Lucid Argent (Aug 4, 2011)

Skift said:


>



Sold.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 6, 2011)

Totally getting this game. Yes, I pre-ordered :3


----------

